# My Dru-Dru boy left to meet Cassie at the Bridge



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. I am sure Cassie and all her goldens friends were there to greet him and show him around. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. You've taken on the pain so Dru could be free of his. Hugs to you and yours, and godspeed Dru. You are forever loved.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Dru is pain free now and running and playing at the Bridge. 
I'm sure Cassie was right there to greet him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Dru. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry. RIP Dru....have fun with Cassie at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...RIP Dru-Dru


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My very deep condolences and sympathies to you. At least now he's running and playing with Cassie at the Bridge...keeping you in my thoughts during this hard time.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Dru boy. I know my Tessa was there to meet him when he went to the bridge. He's whole again!

Run free Dru!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet Dru.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending you all much strength. Run free Dru-Dru.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge Dru.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about Dru....run free sweet boy. My thoughts are with you and your family at this very hard time.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you all so very, very much. If it weren't for Max's puppy antics I would have been in bed, sobbing, since we got home from the vet, with only his collar and a lock of his hair.
This morning I found Billy sleeping on Dru's pad and for a second I thought it was Dru. I don't know what to do about Bill now, whether to leave him home alone while Max goes to day care or to take him along with Max.
Even the cats are subdued. Dru used to stare them into submission, putting each cat where Dru decided they needed to be just by the power of his stare.
It's been too much, losing Cassie and Dru one year and one week apart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you find some comfort from the friendship and support here. I think most of us have been in your shoes and know the heartache and grief. As you know, there will always be ears to listen and shoulder to lean on. Hugs.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I do find so much comfort here. I'm always astonished by the compassion and the caring everyone shows when someone is going through a rough patch. Right now I'm so very raw that I can't even keep from crying as I type this. I don't want to upset Max with all the sobbing because I'm noticing he's very sensitive to my moods, and he seems to understand absolutely that I'm extremely upset. I don't want him to be washed over with all this grief.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry it was Dru-Dru's time. Rest assured you did the best you could for him as his health and body began to fail. I bet Dru & Cassie look down upon you and thank for the wonderful life you gave them. In time take comfort in the joy you shared together, but now it is the time for so many tears. Let them flow, it does help a whole lot.



Lilliam said:


> This morning I found Billy sleeping on Dru's pad and for a second I thought it was Dru.


There have been a couple times late at night when I swear I see Tucker, while looking at Fiona in the dimmest of the light while she lays in her bed. At first I found it shocking, but then soon found comfort to "see" my boy again, if only for a moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Dru has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. I know this is a very difficult time for all of you. 

My heart goes out to you, I hope with the days to come the pain and emptiness you are feelling will ease and you will be able to look back and smile when you think of Dru and all the special memories and times you shared.

Godspeed sweet Dru.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

It is so sad when our pups get old and their bodies just can't keep up 

My prayers are with you

Sleep softly sweet Dru. You will be missed. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how much you loved him.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Adding my Condolonces for the loss of your very special baby. It's very painful and sad, but know that the pain is gone, and happiness and youth restored. Sending you lots of good thoughts for a lighter heart very soon.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

SO sorry for your loss of Dru. He was a special boy and now him and Cassie are together again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dru Dru. May your heart be comforted by the love you shared and memories you shared. Cassie will be there to play with him and keep each other company. (((HUGS))) to you and your family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just wondering yesterday where you were... sorry to hear from you over such sad news of Dru Dru.

The others will mourn, all in their own ways. Give them a lot of extra loving, and I am sure they will be doing the same to you. 

We are here for you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Dru. I very much enjoyed seeing pics of your collies.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you so very much for all your words. I feel so unbelievably empty - I was still
mourning Cassie when I lost Dru. 
Thank you for all your warm and loving words. It helps because I know you have all been in the same place, that is the price we all pay for loving these guys.
Many hugs to all of you. Really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard to say goodbye when we love so deeply. . .


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for your words. As soon as we get his ashes back we'll put him in with Cassie, under the dogwood.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Dru. RIP Dru....til your family sees you again....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliam*

*Lilliam

I AM SO VERY SORRY about Cassie and Dru-Dru.*


We lost our Gizmo and Munchin within 6 wks. of one another and our Snobear and Smooch, within 8 mos. of one another.


----------

